# Hệ thống Điện > Driver Step motor >  Xin anh em hướng dẫn đấu nối mấy con step này

## Nguyen Duy Bao Khang

Số là vừa mua về mấy em step này mà không biết đấu nối thế nào để sử dụng với driver 4 dây, mong anh em có kinh nghiệm chỉ giúp:

- Con số 1: Jena 8 dây, phía sau còn 1 bó dây gì nữa


- Con số 2: mycom 4 phase 6 dây

----------


## saudau

Bạn đọc trên diễn đàn. Nhiều lắm.

----------


## solero

Mời bác xem hình

----------


## dungtb

Mình post lại bài này, hi vọng sẽ giúp ích cho bác nào lười tìm kiếm

Như các bạn đã biết , trên thị trường hiện nay động cơ bước có rất nhiều loại đầu dây ra thường là :
Loại 1 : 4 dây, 6 dây , 8 dây : Những loại này thì không kén driver nên rất là dễ dùng.
Loại 2 : 5 dây hoặc 10 dây : Loại step này là 5 phase nên khá kén driver, không dùng vô tội vạ được
Bài này chỉ đề cập đến xác định đầu dây cho step 4, 6, 8 dây 
1. Step motor 4 dây. 
Sơ đồ cuộn dây của nó thế này :


Dùng đồng hồ đo omz ta dễ dàng xác định các đầu dây của từng cuộn dây.

2. Step motor 6 dây 

Sơ đồ các cuộn dây của step 6 dây bên trái còn 8 dây bên phải



Dùng đồng hồ đo om ta xác định được 2 cặp, mỗi cặp gồm 3 dây, trong 3 dây này thì sẽ xác định được chân chung của từng cặp.
Step motor 6 dây như vậy gọi là motor đơn cực ( unipolar), dạng này thích hợp với các ứng dụng đòi hỏi momen lớn ở tốc độ thấp, tuy nhiên hiện tại rất ít driver hỗ trợ dạng 6 dây này, do đó thông thường người ta bỏ 2 chân chung ra ngoài và dùng 4 chân giống như loại step 4 dây.

3. Step motor 8 dây.

Loại này thì có 2 cách đấu dây :

Đấu song song : Kiểu đấu dây như thế này thì phù hợp với ứng dụng đòi hỏi momen cao ở dải tốc độ lớn cho nên driver cũng cần loại có dòng và áp lớn. Kiểu này thường gọi là lưỡng cực 



Đấu nối tiếp : Kiểu này thì tương tự với dạng step 6 dây.



Dùng đồng hồ đo om ta dễ dàng xác định được 4 cuộn dây của nó, tuy nhiên khác với 4 hoặc 6 dây loại này cần phải xác định được thứ tự các đầu của các cuộn dây nữa.
Việc xác định đúng đầu các cuộn dây của loại này là rất quan trọng vì ta cần đấu theo 1 trong 2 sơ đồ trên thì step nó mới chạy.

Gọi thứ tự đúng của 4 cuộn dây lần lượt là P Q R S trong đó P Q là 2 cuộn của 1 phase và R S là 2 cuộn của phase còn lại.
Chuẩn bị 1 driver, điện đóm ngon lành, dây nhợ điều khiển đấu nối xong, các cổng cắm dây step lần lượt là A+ A- B+ B-

Chú ý : Không được cắm chân motor vào driver khi driver đang có điện hay còn gọi là đấu sống vì như thế gây hồ quang dẫn đến tèo driver.

Các bước làm : 
B1 : Trong 4 cuộn dây, lấy 1 cuộn bất kì đặt tên nó là P , với 2 đầu dây là P1 và P2. Nối vào A+ A-
B2 : Lấy 1 cuộn khác rồi cắm vào B+ B- rồi tiến hành cấp xung, nếu motor chỉ rung không quay thì nó là cuộn Q, bỏ qua cuộn này và thử cuộn dây khác. Nếu motor quay, thì gọi cuộn này là R, nếu nó quay cùng chiều kim đồng hồ thì B+ là R1 và B- là R2 , nếu quay ngược chiều thì đảo lại 2 dây này để nó quay cùng chiều.
B3 : Bỏ R1 và R2 ra ngoài rồi cắm cuộn dây khác vào B+ và B- để xác định S1và S2 ( động cơ vẫn phải quay cùng chiều kim đồng hồ )
B4 : Sau khi xác định được P, R, S thì còn lại cuộn Q. Giữ nguyên S1 và S2 ở B+ và B- , nối cuộn Q vào A+ và A- để xác định Q1 và Q2 ( động cơ quay cùng chiều kim đồng hồ thì A+ là Q1 , A- là Q2)

Như vậy đã xác định được thứ tự đầu của cuộn dây trên các phase. Tiến hành đấu song song hoặc nối tiếp tùy bạn.

Còn cách khác để xác định đầu dây là .......tháo tung nắp sau của nó ra, nhưng nếu trường hợp step đang nằm trên máy ko tháo được thì phải dùng cách này.

----------

anhcos, cnclaivung, Nguyen Duy Bao Khang

----------


## xzaiqi

> Số là vừa mua về mấy em step này mà không biết đấu nối thế nào để sử dụng với driver 4 dây, mong anh em có kinh nghiệm chỉ giúp:
> 
> - Con số 1: Jena 8 dây, phía sau còn 1 bó dây gì nữa
> 
> 
> - Con số 2: mycom 4 phase 6 dây


xin hoi bac còn con ecostep khong?

----------

